# Home made bow out of PVC...



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I didn't know if I was allowed to post a link to someone else's videos... but there is a man on you tube that makes amazing bows out of PVC pipe for less than $10 and they are super awesome! One of them has an 80lb draw! 

My husband and I are going to give it a go in the next month or two. There are tutorials to make arrows out of dowel and duct tape, and how to make a quiver! I'm excited. Looks like a lot of fun and easy to find materials. :bouncy:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to look for that one! Post pics for us if you make one. It sounds interesting.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd be worried about a limb shattering... 

Temps effect even modern bows, and pvc as well. 

Be sure and take that into consideration.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I'll definitely add some photos to this thread. I'll even do progress photos since we'll be first timers following the instructional videos, any mistakes we make along the way might help others avoid them if anyone else decides to give it a try.

Yes Downhome is right, you wouldn't want to use it in freezing temperatures because it could shatter.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I watched the video of the young man making a "horse" bow. Very interesting. I would be worried putting it on my linoleam floor right off the stove. The fumes would probably be bad too. But it came out very nice, and seemed to be pretty quick & easy to do. There are quite a few viseos on this, and I may go back & watch a few more.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Tinker, I subscribed to his channel and have watched quite a few of his videos. That horse bow is my favorite. 

I'm not sure about fumes. The other plastic projects I've done with heat have not created any fumes... unless I get it too hot where it's at it's melting/scorching point. But, this will be my first time heating PVC pipe and I don't know if it will be the same or not.

Agree also about the floor, I'll be either protecting the floor with cardboard or working in the garage. 

If you decide to make one, please post pics too!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I think 350 is the temp to make PVC pliable.


----------

